
What's new in Gradle 5.0 - wendelinsky
https://gradle.org/whats-new/gradle-5/
======
iamdanfox
This is a huge achievement - props to the Gradle maintainers for delivering so
much with such careful adherence to backcompat! I’ve had two
enableFeaturePreview lines in my repos for a few weeks now and it made
upgrading to Gradle 5.0 a zero manual action upgrade!

~~~
vorg
Backcompat is important, but even better is using the new features Gradle 5.0
ships with, e.g. the production-ready Gradle Kotlin DSL 1.0 which you can
convert to (from Apache Groovy) if you want code completion, error
highlighting, and simple refactoring when you write your build DSL's.

See [https://guides.gradle.org/migrating-build-logic-from-
groovy-...](https://guides.gradle.org/migrating-build-logic-from-groovy-to-
kotlin)

